# Lenovo x121e Treiberproblem Linux (Ubuntu 10.04)



## MG42 (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten,

Hab grad leider das Problem, dass Ohne LAN Treiber weitere Aktualisierungen etc. nicht durchgeführt werden können, (jedenfalls mit der Standard Ubuntu 10.04 Installation).
Nun hab ich zwar die Möglichkeit das aktuellere Ubuntu 11.10 zu wählen, aber leider gefällt mir diese Sch...s Unity und Gnome 3 Oberfläche überhaupt nicht.
Tja was soll ich nun machen, per Googlesuche bin ich keinen Meter weiter gekommen und bei der Lenovo Support Seite, merkt man nunmal die exklusive Partnerschaft zu den Redmondern Wic...rn.
Hab zwar schon ein se7en geordert, aber das trifft frühestens erst Mittwoch ein (falls die Lahmärsche von der Bank einen Zacken zulegen ), und ich möchte 7 und Ubuntu parallel nutzen, es sei denn es ließe sich XP dazu überreden mit AHCI zusammenzuarbeiten, dann könnte ich schnell eine optimierte (nLite) Installationsdisk zusammenstellen.
Laut lenovo treiber wird ein "AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Driver for floppy installation
Windows XP" angeboten, dieser ließe sich prima integrieren...

Leider ändert sich daran nichts an meinem aktuellem Problem, denn Win werde ich eher sekundär benutzen. Zum normalen Arbeiten müssen sich erstmal die passenden Treiber finden lassen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## derP4computer (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir hat Ubuntu 10.04 und 11.10 zwar den USB WLAN Stick sofort gefunden, frag aber nicht nach dem Seitenaufbau, grotten-gruselig. 
Aber das Update/n klappt schon mal!
Einige Foren-Hilfe hat auch nichts gebracht, da muss man schon hartnäckig sich reinfuchsen, Linux ist nicht mal eben so.


----------



## MG42 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke... Dann ist es logischer... Einfach nach dem Lan-Chip Hersteller/Packager suchen das verbaut ist... Ist ja klar, dass ein M$ exklusiv Partner wie Lenovo die nicht auf der Webseite führt bzw. wenigstens verlinkt... Jetzt noch rausfinden von wem der genau iss... Grintel, AMD oder Realtek???

Bin stark am überlegen ob ich die georderte Win 7 Home Premium SB (64) nicht auf meinem Desktoprechner verbau, obwohl, die APU unterstützt DX11, da ists logischer, aber der x3 hat einfach mehr Power, und die Kiste werd ich eh in nächster Zeit aufrüsten... Win XP (homo) oder 7 auf den Klabautermann???

Edit:
Hilfe, hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die inf Dateien, speziell der das SATA (RAID??) AHCI Treiber aus den Ausführbaren (Archiven) entnimmt? Möchte eine saubere und schlanke (n)Winlite XP Installationsdisk erstellen. Habe kein Diskettenlaufwerk, evtl. ein virtuelles Drive und eine "virtuelle" Disk (Image erstellen)...?
Edit02: Das mit der Diskette war leicht, einfach die inf und 2 anderen Files sind in Ordner kopiert, könnt ihr mir vielleicht verraten, welche Treiber / Powermanagment Software Sinn machen direkt auf das Installationsmedium zu integrieren? http://support.lenovo.com/de_DE/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&DocID=HT051644


----------



## Jimini (24. Dezember 2011)

Welche Treiber fehlen dir denn genau? Das geht aus deinen Postings nicht so ganz hervor. 
Bzgl. "inf-Files aus Archiven extrahieren" - du kannst die exe-Files entpacken und dann die entsprechenden Files einfach rauskopieren. Zumindest habe ich das früher so gemacht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2011)

Es geht um die Linux Treiber, speziell für Ubuntu 10.04, da ich mit der neuen Unity Oberfläche und Gnome 3 nicht einverstanden bin.
Eigentlich brauche ich nur einen passenden LAN-Treiber (da die Hardware nicht nativ unterstützt wird), dann können die anderen Pakete bequem über aptitude aktualisiert und installiert werden.
Jedenfalls muss ich heute nochmal XP und Ubuntu neu installieren, weil ich die Größe einer Partition ändern und diese "verschieben" wollte, hab dies auch geschafft, aber Grub hat sich geweigert und nun mache ich alles nochmal sauber.

Warum wird übrigens der AMD Fusion e-450 nicht bei (siehe Anhang) gelistet?

Edit: Es geht nur um den 





> Atheros AR81 LAN Chipsatz verbaut im ThinkPad X121e (3051-5YG)


 Wo finde ich den passenden Ubuntu (Linux) Treiber?

Die offizielle Webseite von Qualcomm Atheros ist doch total fürn Arsch, genau wie die anderen Seiten, die man nach diversen Suchanfragen bekommt.


----------

